# Subs Needed Ohio



## LandscapeBroker

subs needed Dayton,Cincy,Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## greenguy08

*subs in Columbus*

Interested. Columbus, OH landscaper w/ 2 plow trucks. What do you pay? Hourly, per push, etc.?


----------



## Troybaseball21

I'm in Troy, Ohio. Got 2 drivers, 2 v-plows, 2 tailgate spreaders. What do you pay? Hourly, per push, etc.?


----------



## MercerUnlimited

Can work in Columbus. Need details like everyone else. Have an 05 F-250, 8' Curtis Snow Pro 3000 and a 1 year old Snow Ex Spreader. Call me to discuss any work in / around Columbus. I live on the north side of town. Dan Mercer. 614-893-1132


----------



## kyle1710

I am in Cincinnati, send details to kyle1710atgmail.com


----------



## chrisbolte

I am in North Cincinnati. Let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## JeepCreepn01

Cincinnati guys...... look here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84376 good guy to work for


----------



## BUCKEYEPLOWER36

*Columbus sub-contactor*

Live on east side of columbus. Call me with info. Ryan 614-429-8527


----------



## hdelectraglide

i live in troy i could possibly sub in dayton most of my accounts are there.i plow and salt .jack 937 608 5199


----------



## shayne1213

*plowing*

i am located in dayton ohio and looking for extra work i have two trucks and to spreaders. if your interested please call me 937 638 6805 my name is Shayne thanks


----------



## shayne1213

i am located in dayton ohio and looking for extra work i have two trucks and to spreaders. if your interested please call me 937 638 6805 my name is Shayne thanks


----------



## ram4x443015

i would like more info i am just north of columbus and have a 07 dodge ram 2500 4x4 with a c8 meyer plow on it email me at [email protected] thanks jim


----------



## show-n-go

PM me some details, I'd be interested in Cincinnati. I have been plowing for over 8 years. I grew up plowing for my cousin greg who owns Community Green and Milford hills nursury as well as Crosley grounds care.


----------



## jadyejr

pm me the details in columbus


----------



## timlutz

SW side of Columbus 90 Chevy w/8' plow 12 years [email protected]


----------

